# YIPEEE!!! Toto Is Out Of The Shelter!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bless her heart. We're not sure what this is, but doesn't seem to be a mammary tumor. 

It is soft, and huge. Edie, and Bronwyne, suspect a hernia. Whatever this thing is, it's massive.

So I bailed her out after work, this evening. She is having a blast. She is snuggling, playing,
wanting attention, and yep, following me around. She's only 4-years-old, has a beautiful coat (under all the matts),
and a precious little face. 

For now here are some pics. Sorry not too clear, but I was holding her while taking them myself.

This will certainly give you, and Edie, an idea of the size. Check it out Edie. 

[attachment=54784:Toto1.jpg]

[attachment=54785:Toto2.jpg]

[attachment=54786:Toto3.jpg]


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, Deb - that is HUGE! Poor little thing, but maybe it looks a lot worse than it is. Maybe it's just a benign fatty tumor or something like that?
Or, as you said, a hernia? Anyway, couldn't you show us her pretty little face? :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad that she is out and with you now. That is huge, glad to hear that it's not a mammory tumor. 
Now we need to see that sweet little face. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jul 7 2009, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802482


> OMG, Deb - that is HUGE! Poor little thing, but maybe it looks a lot worse than it is. Maybe it's just a benign fatty tumor or something like that?
> Or, as you said, a hernia? Anyway, couldn't you show us her pretty little face? :wub:[/B]



Yes, I took some of her beautiful mug. By the time I got out of the shelter, it was close to five, so groomer was closed.

She will need to be shaved, then off to surgery. Oh, Dorothy, I see a beautiful little soul under all those matts.
I can almost see her soul, thru her eyes. 

So yep, we are getting to the bottom of this immediately. Edie, Bronwyne, and I, are very worried about this "growth".

I'll get some "mug" shots up, as soon as I can. She's a beauty, that's for sure. :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 7 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802486


> I'm glad that she is out and with you now. That is huge, glad to hear that it's not a mammory tumor.
> Now we need to see that sweet little face. :wub:[/B]



You know, we're not sure what this is. We'll find out in a couple days. 

Shelter vet said it was a mammary tumor, but it appears to be something else.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 7 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802490


> QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 7 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802486





> I'm glad that she is out and with you now. That is huge, glad to hear that it's not a mammory tumor.
> Now we need to see that sweet little face. :wub:[/B]



You know, we're not sure what this is. We'll find out in a couple days. 

Shelter vet said it was a mammary tumor, but it appears to be something else.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope it's nothing serious. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Jesus, poor baby girl. 

I'm a little confused, Deb. Toto is not the girl who's expecting?
xoxoxo

Oh, ok. I just reread original post.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 7 2009, 11:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802496


> Jesus, poor baby girl.
> 
> I'm a little confused, Deb. Toto is not the girl who's expecting?
> xoxoxo
> ...


No, that's Maggie, she is due any day, and should be with a former breeder by now. She's in good hands.

Gosh, I'm worried sick about her, as well. She was found, as a stray, and has two "large" pups in there.
We have no idea of the breed who fathered them.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

All I can say is thank goodness these babies are in rescue now. They can get the medical attention they need. I really hope Toto's growth is something that can just be removed and be done with.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

It looks to me as if she may have prolapse parts in the reproduction section of her body. If that is what it is she may need a hysterectomy.

Since you are in overdrive mode I am sure you will get to the bottom of this soon. :Good luck: :ThankYou:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, this sure looks like a hernia instead of a tumor. it is huge though and needs to be seen by a "reputable" vet fast. Just keep the belly band on to support whatever it is and Bronwyne can get it looked at when she gets her. This poor baby has been dragging this thing around , mercy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! How could anyone let this happen to...to....anything???? Was she turned in because of the tumor or hernia or whatever it is?

As horrified as I am at this poor Toto girl's condition, I am excitedly anticipating the "after" pictures, because I see a happy ending in the making. 

.....4 years old. .....heck, Abbey is four years old....I can't imagine....can't even go there in my mind.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor little girl.........it is awful what some pet owners will allow to happen to their little fluffs. Please keep us posted on her condition.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That thing is HUGE!!! Poor baby.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jul 8 2009, 01:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802527


> keep the belly band on to support whatever it is.[/B]


oh, you are such a SMART woman!
simple and EXCELLENT idea!!

I love what you're all doing for this little one. BLESS you all.

belly bands placed around the neck can also be used to keep a fluff from biting at stiches or owies. 
of course, it doesn't work for our fluffs, but it does work for some!! LOL!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that really is big. I hope it's not painful for her. :smcry: And I hope you get to the bottom of it right away. Thank you for helping this precious girl!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh bless her little heart.... Deb you are truely an amazing woman..... :rockon: :rockon: 

So is everyone else that helps these precious little souls... God bless you all. Can't wait to see the mug shot.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh that precious little baby, how horrible she has to go through this. Thank you Deb and everyone for helping her. I really hope and pray rayer: she is ok and has a complete recovery. Would love to see her face. God bless the person that gets her in the end and has a happy forever home. :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, poor little Toto, I hope everything will be okay. Thank you Deb for all that you do for these precious babies.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That poor girl. I'm so happy she's with you now, Deb, and will get the proper care and love. 
You are just SO good to our furry fluff butts. :wub: :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Maybe its a fatty tumor or hernia or both. When my little girl Tasha was in MDAS she had multiple tumors hanging from her abdomen and they all turned out to be fatty tumors and hernias from a botched spay job- she still has at least part of an ovary left in because she still goes into heat.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Hoping we get a good vet report on her soon.


----------

